# 3D BluRay Movies



## Youngsy (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello

I have watched a couple of 3D movies now and I'm very impressed with the Step UP 7-1 audio and sound recording in 7.1. I still think that 3D is a little gimmicky, however; the kids like it. Does any body have any good recommendations for a good 3D flick? I would also like to know what is the best Blu-Ray movie thus far with an outstanding audio?


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Youngsy said:


> Hello
> 
> I have watched a couple of 3D movies now and I'm very impressed with the Step UP 7-1 audio and sound recording in 7.1. I still think that 3D is a little gimmicky, however; the kids like it. Does any body have any good *recommendations for a good 3D flick*? I would also like to know *what is the best Blu-Ray movie thus far with an outstanding audio?*


'Avatar' on both counts.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

An easier to find option would be "Despicable Me" and its a little more kid friendly.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

"Tangled" and "Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs" are two great 3D movies - kid approved, available to the general public (unlike some of the "bundled deals" features, which only 3D system buyers can access). "Scrooge" is also good, but seasonal, and "Alice" is pretty good although the 3D in it was simulated 3D (still well done but it shows flaws in places).


----------

